# Paint stripper



## Deebo (Mar 6, 2019)

Does paint stripper hurt chrome? Does it hurt bondo?


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

depends on the stripper and how long you leave it on for chrome but most will attack bondo


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2019)

Great products. Very effective. The next time I use either one of these products, it will be brush on. 
There may never been wind or breeze in Pasadena Texas for the past 400 years, use an aerosol version of one of these and it just starts to blow. Over spray can be messed up especially if you cars are parked near by. Any way BE CAREFUL this stuff is nasty and will burn through cheap latex gloves.


----------



## spoker (Mar 7, 2019)

after u brush on the stripper,cut up a plastic trash bag and lay it on the stripper,it keeps the stripper wet,works quicker and most will come off with the plastic,makes the stripper work better,thats how ya do it in a body shop


----------



## mongeese (Mar 7, 2019)

Paint stripper will not hurt chrome.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 9, 2019)

I already got the frame stripped. I just have that little chrome tab that goes on the top of the forks and the sproket. They got hit with rattle cans.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 9, 2019)

Would gasoline work?


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 9, 2019)

Taking everything off or just a layer or two atop the original? Gotta be careful if you're trying to save that og paint. Real careful. Otherwise, you could use hookers and strippers and whatever the hell else you're talking about all day long.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

No problem using paint stripper on the chrome fork crown. Should take only a minute before the paint falls off. Also, paint stripper gradually looses it's potency once it's opened.


----------

